# بث مباشر ...عملية إنقاذ "أهل المنجم" من 700 متر تحت الأرض في تشيلي



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بث مباشر على هذا الموقع لقناة ABC News
http://freetubetv.net/index.php?view=1YWJjbm93
​ 
*العالم يترقب إنقاذ "أهل المنجم" من 700 متر تحت الأرض في تشيلي 
*​










مئات المجلات والصحف وعشرات المحطات التلفزيونية أرسلت بفلذات أكبادها من صحافييها ومصوريها الممتازين لتغطية حدث بدأ العالم يحبس أنفاسه ليشهده الثلاثاء 12-10-2010 أو الأربعاء على الأكثر، وهو البدء بإخراج 32 عاملا تشيليا وبوليفي واحد، محاصرين منذ 67 يوما في فراغ مظلم مساحته 50 مترا مربعا عند عمق 700 متر تحت الأرض بعد أن انهار عليهم سقف منجم كانوا يستخرجون منه النحاس الخام في التشيلي الواقعة بأقصى جنوب القارة الأمريكية الجنوبية.

أكثر من 3 آلاف صحافي ومصور تلفزيوني ومهندس وعامل في حقول الإغاثة وغيرها، إضافة إلى ذوي المحاصرين العالقين وآخرين فضوليين، وصلوا إلى موقع المنجم على مراحل منذ انهياره فجأة على من فيه يوم 5 أغسطس (آب) الماضي، حيث تداعت الأنقاض على مخرجه الرئيسي وحاصرت عماله تحت عمق نادر وفي حدث وصفته وسائل إعلام عدة تشيلية وغيرها، اطلعت "العربية.نت" على تقاريرها ومحتوياتها، ووصفته بأنه لا شبيه له في تاريخ الانهيارات المنجمية حتى الآن.

وما حدث لعمال منجم "سان خوسيه" الواقع في برية "أتاكاما" الشبيهة طبيعتها ببادية صحراوية تقع بجوار مدينة "كوبيابو" البعيدة في شمال تشيلي 725 كيلومترا عن عاصمتها، سنتياغو، هو نادر بكل المقاييس تقريبا، فقد ظل العمال بعد الانهيار، وطوال 17 يوما، في غياب كلي عن العالم ومن دون حس ولا خبر.

ولأنهم ظنوهم أمواتا تحت الأنقاض، فقد قام نجم الكرة البرازيلي الشهير، بيليه، بالمشاركة في قداس أقاموه لأرواحهم في إحدى كنائس سان باولو بعد أن علم أن بين العاملين لاعب تشيلي بكرة القدم كان يعرفه في ثمانينات وتسعينات القرن الماضي، واسمه فرانكلين لوبوس.

واختصارا، فإن التواصل مع العمال المحاصرين تم منذ اكتشاف أنهم مازالوا أحياء في ما بعد، وما زال يتم طوال 50 يوما مضت حتى الآن، من خلال فتحة صغيرة تم حفرها بقطر 10 سنتيمترات، وإسقاط أنبوب فولاذي منها لينزل عبره ماء معلب وغذاء مجهز قدمته لهم وكالة الفضاء الأميركية (ناسا) بعد طلب المساعدة منها لخبرتها في تعليب الماء والغذاء الخاص برواد الفضاء وهم في حالة انعزال كلي داخل مركباتهم خارج الأرض.

ومن تلك الفتحة الصغيرة أيضا يتم تزويد المحاصرين برسائل تصل إليهم من ذويهم، كما وبإرشادات ونصائح طبية يرسلها إليهم أطباء معسكرين في المكان، بل وبأسئلة يطرحها عليهم صحافيون في بعض الأحيان ممن يستخدمون كاميرا فيديو تم إنزالها إلى المكان لتصوير العمال عند الحاجة إلى تصويرهم، ثم تزويدهم بالأهم إضافة للماء والغذاء، وهو الأوكسيجين الذي يتم نفثه بلا توقف عبر الأنبوب المتدلي من الفتحة إلى المكان المحاصر فيه من يمكن تسميتهم بأهل الكهف برغم أنهم بلا كلب وعددهم معروف.


*كبسولة الإصعاد اسمها من طائر "الفينيق"*

[YOUTUBE]2NWOlF-az2M&feature[/YOUTUBE]​
وبحسب ما صرح به وزير التعدين التشيلي، لورانس غلبورن، فإنه متفائل بإخراجهم من خلال كبسولة اسمها "فونيكس" (على اسم طائر الفينيق الأسطوري الذي يحترق ثم ينبعث حيا من الرماد) عرضها 66 وطولها 190 سنتميترا صنعوها خصيصا لتتدلى عبر نفق عمودي تم حفره أوسع منها قليلا وانتهى العمل فيه السبت الماضي بعد 33 يوما من حفر بلا توقف في الليل والنهار.

والكبسولة، المتصلة برافعة لتجعلها تعمل كما المصعد، هي أطول بعشرة وأعرض بأربعة سنتيمترات من طول وعرض كتفي أكثر العمال طولا وسمنة، بحيث يتسنى لأي عامل يدخل إليها حين إنزالها إلى قعر المنجم أن يصعد من دون أي إشكال، برغم أن عملية إصعاد عامل واحد ستستغرق من ساعة إلى ساعتين، بحسب ما ذكر الوزير غلبورن الذي قال إن إخراج الجميع قد يستغرق يومين.

كما أن الكبسولة "فونيكس" مزودة بميكروفون وبأنبوب للأوكسيجين وبكاميرا للاتصال مع العامل حين تصعد به مسافة 700 متر، أي أقل بـ 128 مترا من ارتفاع برج خليفة المعتبر في دبي أطول بناء في العالم، إضافة إلى أنها مزودة بجهاز لمراقبة نبضات القلب، وسيتم إنزالها بسرعة 70 سنتيمترا بالثانية. أما صعودها وبداخلها أحد العمال فبسرعة معدلها 10 أمتار بالدقيقة تقريبا، وكله حسب حالة كل عملية انتشال.

وما أن يبدأ المحاصرون بالخروج حتى يشرف على كل منهم فريق طبي جاهز لاستقبالهم فور بدء الوصول من الأعماق يومي الأربعاء والخميس على الأكثر، علما أن وزير الصحة التشيلي، خايمي مانياليش، قال إن فحوصات طبية تجرى لكل عامل عن طريق وصلة فيديو يتم إنزالها يوميا عبر الفتحة الصغيرة، وهو ما يسمونه "العلاج عن بعد" حيث تم اكتشاف 5 حالات حرجة لعمال يبدو أنهم يواجهون "مخاطر نفسية كبيرة وهم في قعر المنجم المنهار، وسيتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى قريب بالهليكوبتر حال خروجهم" كما قال.


*رئيس تشيلي يساهم بنفسه في عملية الإنقاذ*

وقال مانياليش أيضا إن فريق الإنقاذ سيتبع نموذجا نظريا في ترتيب إخراج العمال من قعر المنجم المنهار، يقضي بأن يتم إصعاد "الأكثر مهارة أولا" أي القادرين على مواجهة أي مشكلة قد تطرأ، ومن بعدهم "الأكثر ضعفا، وفي النهاية الأكثر قوة" أي الأقدر على انتظار أطول مدة ممكنة، في عملية تكاليفها الكلية 10 ملايين دولار ستدفعها شركة التعدين "سان اسيتفان" مالكة المنجم التي بدلا من أن تهبط أسهمها في البورصة على أثر ما حدث ارتفعت 2 % يوم الجمعة الماضي، وفق ما راجعته "العربية.نت" مما ورد في معظم الصحف التشيلية السبت والأحد.

وذُكر أن الرئيس التشيلي، سيباستيان بينييرا، سيبذل ما في وسعه ليكون جاهزا للحضور إلى المكان، من زيارة رسمية إلى الاكوادور الأحد الماضي، للمشاركة بنفسه في إنقاذ العمال الذين سيتم منح كل منهم نظارات شمسية قبل رفعه إلى سطح الأرض لوقاية أعينهم من ضوء النهار بعد أن حرموا منه طوال 67 يوما.

الا أن بعض العالقين سيخرج متأبطا بمشاريع ستدر عليه المال والشهرة، حتى قبل أن يصل إلى بيته بعد إنقاذه على ما يبدو، فقد ذكرت صحيفة "إل ميركوريو" الأوسع انتشارا في التشيلي، أن من أصبح اسمهم "لوس 33" (الثلاثة والثلاثون) وخطفوا الأضواء وانتباه العالم وأنفاسه طوال أكثر من 9 أسابيع "تلقوا عروضا مغرية وصلتهم عبر الحفرة الصغيرة من ممثلين لشركات إنتاج تلفزيوني وسينمائي في التشيلي وخارجها، كما ومن دور للنشر اشترت حقوق مذكرات معظمهم" بحسب قولها.

وذكرت أن بعض العالقين في قعر المنجم فقد الأمل في بعض المراحل على ما يبدو من الخروج حيا من المكان "فجاشت عواطفهم واعترفوا بأن لهم أبناء غير شرعيين من نساء أخريات، وأرسل البعض منهم رسائل وداع للأبناء غير الشرعيين ولأمهاتهم" وفق تعبيرها.

فيديو عن العالقين تحت الارض
ربنا يطلعهن بالسلامة
[YOUTUBE]A3moxr_E7aA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​‎


----------



## BITAR (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*نتمنى لهم الخروج سالمين*​


----------



## MAJI (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اليوم خرج اول المحاصرين سالما ...تهانينا 
ونتمنى لجميعهم النجاة 
 هذه المأساة قد دخلتهم التاريخ
نشكر الرب 
شكرا على تفاصيل الخبر ارووجة
والرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هلئ صارو 13
نشالله كلهن يطلعو بالسلامة


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كده طلعو 21 واحد 
وعقبال الباقي يطلعو  بسلام
ميرسي للخبر


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا انهم كلهم طلعوا وفى حاله جيده 
رغم تكلفة الامر حوالى 20 مليون دولار لكن بالتأكيد الامر يستحق
ميرررسى يا اروووجتى *


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بشكر الرب لنجاتهم ..*


----------



## MAJI (15 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكرب الرب على سلامتهم
ولو كانوا بوذ او مسلمون او هندوس كنا سنصلي لهم ونطلب سلامتهم
في ايام عملية الانقاذ فتشت القنوات العربية لمتابع العملية لم اجد منها اي بث لهذا الموضوع هل مصادفة ام  متفق عليه؟
حسيت بمدى العنصرية والكراهية التي تلف قنواتنا الفضائية التي تمثل بلداننا الاسلامية
اتمنى ان يكون احساسي خطأ 
لافرح واتفاءل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحمد لله ع خروجهم بالسلامه
وربنا يحمي كل ولاده
شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------

